# The best weight gainer or mass gainer



## mikeytheone (May 29, 2009)

Hi guys do any of yous know which is the best weight gainer, or mass builder

on the market ?

im looking for one to bulk up with the most cals in per serving

if any you guys know of any then please let me know thanks :thumb:


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

You're best off making your own mate and this is what most of the guys on here will tell you.

500ml full fat milk

100g oats

banana

1 or 2 scoops of whey protein

tbl spoon of Extra Virgin Olive Oil

tbl spoon of peanut butter

Whizz it all up in a blender and neck it. That's probably about 1000 kcals.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

K-Rod said:


> You're best off making your own mate and this is what most of the guys on here will tell you.
> 
> 500ml full fat milk
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Weight gainers are mainly made up of whey (protein), oats and sugars (carbs)... since protein and carbs have 4 calories per g they'll all be around 400 calories per 100g unless they have a lot of fat in.

The ones that have most cals per servings are generally the ones that recommend a bigger serving, so that info is pretty much useless, as a serving can be anything you want it to be.

As above, it's far more cost effective to make your own, I just mix whey, oats and full fat milk (olive oil if you want more cals).

If you do want to buy one though, look for one that has a protein content as close the the carb content as possible. Carbs are cheap so many will skimp on the protein and make it very carb heavy.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Agree with the above, Making your own is the best option

IF you must buy one though Kinetica Oatgain has worked for me in the past before i started making my own


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Matrix lean mass xt seems to be a good one, if you can stomach it!! mixed with milk its 50g of protein c.100g of carbs and 1000 cals per serving, just over £40 a tub for 48 servings


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

You can make your own but it does take more time, and I know a lot of people can't be bothered with it - I know most members of the forums say "pack your meals the night before", make your shakes yourself etc...... but to be honest I find most of the people I know work long hours, spend time with their family and girlfriend, and although they LOVE training, they aren't hardcore bodybuilders so just don't tend to do that.

In terms of good off the shelf shakes, what have you used before? Are you after a high-calorie gainer or just a bit of help getting your calories slightly up? Are you a hard gainer?


----------



## mikeytheone (May 29, 2009)

Im a hard gainer so looking for a mass gainer or weight gainer which has high cals


----------



## jordidza (Jun 24, 2012)

ON Serious Mass has 1250 calories, 250gs of carbs and 50gs of protein per serving


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

jordidza said:


> ON Serious Mass has 1250 calories, 250gs of carbs and 50gs of protein per serving


Performance Mass 5kg is 1102 Cals, 61g Protein per serving, and around £10 better value (typically) fwiw  - http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-performance-mass-5kg


----------

